# Whos' in the Northeast ???



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi.

I am picking up my first TT225 this week and I would like to know is there a Northeast meet?

Cheers Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dave

I'll move this to the TTOC board... it's where all the other "who's in the xxx" threads are.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I live in the northeast. ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D Mark ;D
Does this mean you are keeping your TT ???


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Sim.

Wow so that makes 2 of us anymore and we will have a crowd!!!! :

Do you know anyone else in the area; I am in Guisborough, ive only seen 1 other TT in this area. :'(

Oh itâ€™s lonely up the NE :-/

Dave.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hopefully by 1st March I'll have my TT and I'm further north and just as east ;D


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Mate
I have been following your thread regarding the new TT your picking up and the dodgy dealer who looks like he has pre-registered the car probably to increase sales before 1'st March for their figures.
I would be striate back to them mate and get it sorted you defo want a 04 as thatâ€™s what your paying for.
Hope all goes well for you
Dave.


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm in Tyneside too!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

there seems to be quite a few TTs about must be something to do with the cheaper insurance up here


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Hull


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi
It is getting crowded up here I am in Hartlepool


----------

